# If you complete the ride



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

I believe I have come up with an excellent idea for boosting driver ratings and bringing greater accountability to the rating system. If a person is going to rate you two stars or below they have to stop the ride before it's completed. Anyone completing point A to point B voluntarily should be barred from giving a lower rating than 3. If you took the whole ride it can't have been that bad and you were given the service, going lower than three stars is just spite


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

whatprotection said:


> I believe I have come up with an excellent idea for boosting driver ratings and bringing greater accountability to the rating system. If a person is going to rate you two stars or below they have to stop the ride before it's completed. Anyone completing point A to point B voluntarily should be barred from giving a lower rating than 3. If you took the whole ride it can't have been that bad and you were giving the service going lower than three stars is really over doing it


Stop making too much sense, dang it!


----------



## urplace ormine (Feb 10, 2018)

The passenger may have to complete the ride (going to the doctor, etc) and may tolerate a rude, bad driver who deserves a low rating.
Getting the passenger to their destination should not excuse bad behavior on the driver's part.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I can usually tell when I have a "problem child" aboard, and if they push me over the line with any form of verbal or physical assault, I end the trip right there, right then.

If you're going to get a 1-star, make 'em find another driver.


----------



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

urplace ormine said:


> The passenger may have to complete the ride (going to the doctor, etc) and may tolerate a rude, bad driver who deserves a low rating.
> Getting the passenger to their destination should not excuse bad behavior on the driver's part.


They can still three star him, which is no prize ratings wise. If it's something really bad they can still file a complaint. There are too many spite ratings being handed out. I know that because Uber has already pulled several one star ratings because they were frivolous.


----------



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

I will no longer be working the area between the Northbound Beltline in Madison and the westbound Beltline up to John Nolen Drive for anything but deliveries. anyone working in those areas is being subjected to a great deal of petty complaints abusive Behavior disrespectful Behavior. Food deliveries on the other hand are always happy to see you never raise a complaint and they usually tip. I'm done taking hits to my rating because some college twerp who paid me $3.19 wants to take a shot at me because I won't let him eat in my car. I think we need to move to a model where person has to pay a minimum fare in order to have their rating counted. They can still make a complaint and give you a bad rating it just doesn't count. Otherwise I'll be avoiding any area where short fares are frequent for Riders. Not worth the trouble and a 50/50 deal not worth it

who eats in a new car without asking permission? A complete animal


----------

